# على أن أصبح / لكي أصبح



## AdamTrans

مرجبا
أيهما أصح؟

 "تساعدني معلمتي على أن أصبح شخصا جيدا"  
أو: 
"تساعدني معلمتي لكي أصبح شخصا جيدا​


----------



## Eman5

في هذا السياق أعتقد أن الجملة الثانية هي الأصح(تساعدنى معلمتى لكي أصبح شخصا جيدا)
لأن (علي أن) تبدو لي بمعني مقابل أو بشرط فمثلا عندما نقول : سأعيرك كتابي علي أن ترده لي غدا صباحا
تعني بشرط أن تعيده غدا ولكن في جملتك ;المعلمة لا تشترط عليك أن تصبح شخصا جيدا ولكن تساعدك لتحقيق ذلك
ولكن عند القول : تساعدني معلمتي علي فهم الدرس هنا استخدمنا (تساعدني علي) لأننا لم نلحق أن بعلي


----------

